# Vintage Juvenia 18K 1960'S Ladies Watch



## Zion13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi everyone. I was thinking about parting w/ this piece that has been w/ my family since 1961. What I know (or at least what I think is correct) is that the watch is made of 18K and the band is 14k (the band says kreisler 14k). I want to gather as much info on this piece before making a deccision on whether or not to part w/ it. If I do decide to sell, how much should I ask for? What info is important when selling? All info is appreciated.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Can't help you on the value but that dial is so stunning in its simplicity.

Mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Mel...? We need your boilerplate text again, right here.

A-ha.



mel said:


> This looks like a Ladies watch from the pictures? :yes:
> 
> No one on this forum is a professional appraiser or valuer, most if not all are simply very keen amateur horologists and as such we normally don't give values. Any watch is only worth what someone will pay for it. You may be able to get a ballpark value by searching e-bay for similar watches to your own and looking at the final sales value.
> 
> ...


It IS lovely. I'd take that mis-matched ladies band off it and fit it ona proper one, maybe brown croc or calfskin. Bet it will give it new life.


----------



## Zion13 (Nov 26, 2010)

understood. Thank you.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

If you type Juvenia gold into ebay and check completed listings you'll see an almost identical 18k watch on a leather strap that the seller tried (and failed) to sell for $300. Yours looks in better condition though.

hope this helped.


----------



## Zion13 (Nov 26, 2010)

I've just been told this is a mens watch, not a womens as I had thought. Also I'm gonna take your advice and buy a Juvenia croc skin band to sell it w/ and sell the 14kt band seperately. Can you guys help me w/ these questions?

1. Do you agree it is a mens watch, if so does that add to the value?

2. I found a Juvenia crocodile watch band on Ebay. Is a 20mm band about right?

Thanks again for all the help guys. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If your fingers are the same size as mine then it's def a mans watch which will be more valuable, the bracelet is def not original to the watch.

the 20mm refers to the distance between the lugs where the bracelet/strap fits. Get a ruler and measure yours to see if they are 20mm apart. My guess will be 19mm so the 20mm will squeeze in nicely.


----------

